# Bottle storage system for sale on our local ebay



## St Allie (Aug 3, 2009)

am just putting this link in for those who are currently building storage..

the rack may give you some ideas or not..

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=232267164

Allie


----------



## gonzo46307 (Aug 3, 2009)

That looks nice...you'd definitely want to secure that to the wall.

I wonder how high it will go, it's only approx 450 USD right now, that's pretty good for 500 bottle capacity.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## canoe (Aug 3, 2009)

gonzo46307 said:


> I wonder how high it will go, it's only approx 450 USD right now, that's pretty good for 500 bottle capacity.
> 
> Peace,
> Bob



At NZ$305 Its actually closer to US$205, Can$220, but the shippings gonna be a killer
Bill


----------



## gonzo46307 (Aug 3, 2009)

canoe said:


> At NZ$305 Its actually closer to US$205, Can$220, but the shippings gonna be a killer
> Bill



Doh! I converted backwards. Thanks for setting me straight. 

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 4, 2009)

Woa that took some kind of effort to set _you _straight lol.
 This is my 400 post. And never been kissed!!


----------



## gonzo46307 (Aug 4, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> Woa that took some kind of effort to set _you _straight lol.
> This is my 400 post. *And never been kissed!!*



There's not enough wine in the world...

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 4, 2009)

ha ha ha thanks goodness gonzo!!!


----------

